# What's the best thing to tie bands onto fork?



## Panzer (May 31, 2013)

Sorry this may have an obvious answer but i'm not aware of it. If anyone has a video of them attaching flatbands OTF that's be awesome too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Panzer said:


> Sorry this may have an obvious answer but i'm not aware of it. If anyone has a video of them attaching flatbands OTF that's be awesome too.


Another band. That's were the used ones are handy.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2013)

Awesome thanks a lot I thought that's what people used but I wasn't sure. Thanks for the video too!


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I have also used cut Alliance rubbers for this purpose, both at the fork and at the pouch.


----------

